# Fixed Gear Frenzy / No Logo Fixie



## sddg7tfl (26 Mar 2013)

Just thought i'd post a few notes about the "Cheap & cheerful" fixie i've just bought from Fixed Gear Frenzy, mine is from this range, although in conservative black & white colours:
http://www.fixedgearfrenzy.com/comp...ie-bikes?manufacturer=&stock=&special=&page=1

The bike was ordered online on Sunday 15th March after reading much about the company, both good
and bad and deciding to _give them the benefit of the doubt_.

Monday morning saw three emails from them:

Awaiting payment confirmation
Awaiting dispatch
Shipped
So after reading their website which said 1-3 days delivery i expected delivery around midweek.

Late wednesday ... nothing.
So i sent an email asking for tracking number.

Thursday ... nothing.
So i sent two emails from different email addresses asking for tracking number (in case their spam
filter had blocked my email).

Friday ... nothing.
So i went onto their facebook page, and posted the same text on the last three photos they'd uploaded,
asking for a tracking number.
Finally a reply to my first email!!! 

Their courier service (city link) is awesome ... i could see the bike HADN'T been collected yet
from Fixed Gear Frenzy.
During friday it started moving through the system and arrived yesterday (Monday).

*Onto the bike itself* (Its a Teman badged as No Logo).

Extremely well packaged, better than the Trek roadbike i recently purchased *BUT* it was a disaster
under all the bubblewrap and cableties

Single spoke broken on front wheel
Four loose spokes on rear wheel adjacent to a cracked rim
Rim tape on front wheel misaligned ... asking for a puncture
Paint chipped on both cranks
Bent brake lever caliper
Paint chipped on frame
Anyway, if they'd have dispatched the bike *within hours* of receiving the order (as most suppliers
would have) *AND *the bike had been more carefully handled during assembly i would have said
**good value for the money*.*

I have a Avocet Coyote Everglades which is also "cut from the same cloth" using low spec.
brakes/wheels and fittings and that's done 2200 recorded miles and still going strong, so i've no
problem with the mechanical's on these low rent bikes.

The bike will be going back at their expense, but i will request a replacement.


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Mar 2013)

I had one of those

Rode 1.1 miles on it and then never saw it again.


----------



## musa (26 Mar 2013)

Mine lasted a week. A colleague at work bought it off me. Cheap


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2013)

MossCommuter said:


> I had one of those
> 
> Rode 1.1 miles on it and then never saw it again.


Stolen or did some sort of cloaking device kick in?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2013)

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/revolution-track-13

More expensive, better service via mail-order, better bike all round. Sold mine when I bought a Charge Plug and it is still going strong locally.


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Stolen or did some sort of cloaking device kick in?


It was nicked. I'd only taken it into Manchester to show a friend. Locked it up... Found him... Returned to where bicycle was parked only to find that it wasn't


----------



## sddg7tfl (26 Mar 2013)

MossCommuter said:


> It was nicked. I'd only taken it into Manchester to show a friend. Locked it up... Found him... Returned to where bicycle was parked only to find that it wasn't


 
Some thieves have bad taste!


----------



## sddg7tfl (26 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/revolution-track-13
> 
> More expensive, better service via mail-order, better bike all round. Sold mine when I bought a Charge Plug and it is still going strong locally.


 
Nice!!
Exactly the same weight as the No Logo/Teman (which also has alloy frame/steel forks).

And the bit about the flipflop hub having sealed cartridge bearings? My fixie also has fully sealed bearings ... which
makes my Raleigh AT20 mountain bike look cheap as that had unsealed cartridge bearings! (Now replaced).


----------



## NEKANE (10 Apr 2013)

My bike was order on 20th March online from Fixed Gear Frenzy too. But I am still waiting for the bike. I live in DÜsseldorf and I can understand that it going to be longer but it is not to much???? I have also got three emails as you comments and I also sent many emails from different email addresses asking for tracking number but.... nobody wanted to inform me about my order.
I have no facebook, I am artist and I do not share this kind of live, and I can not public my feeling.
May be I have to talk with a lawyer.


----------



## Psyclist (11 Apr 2013)

NEKANE said:


> My bike was order on 20th March online from Fixed Gear Frenzy too. But I am still waiting for the bike. I live in DÜsseldorf and I can understand that it going to be longer but it is not to much???? I have also got three emails as you comments and I also sent many emails from different email addresses asking for tracking number but.... nobody wanted to inform me about my order.
> I have no facebook, I am artist and I do not share this kind of live, and I can not public my feeling.
> May be I have to talk with a lawyer.


 
Did you pay via Paypal? If you did, you can file a dispute (shown below) and this will force them to refund or send the bike with a tracking number, as Paypal will freeze the money in their account. You can also escalate the claim and get a refund too. 

Sorry to hear you have had a bad experience with them. It seems that they're bad business people. 

Psyclist.


----------



## Bob Radcliffe (19 Jun 2014)

Sorry to bump a year old post - but avoid Fixedgearfrenzy.com . They've taken my money, not delivered a bike or replied to any message and not offered a refund after months and months. I've had to get a chargeback issued by the bank. There are lots of people currently really annoyed on their facebook page in the same situation. Don't buy from them its more trouble than its worth, literally.


----------



## mynameismyname (21 Aug 2014)

I purchased a bike from them back in May, never got it, asked for a refund and still haven't received the money back. It's been almost two months since I asked for a refund. Their customer service is poor beyond words too. They rarely reply to emails, and their phone doesn't work at all. Lots of annoyed customers on Facebook. In fact, I'm not sure if I have ever seen a single post or comment by a satisfied customer. So stay away from this website. It will save you lots of time and nerves.


----------



## totallyfixed (1 Sep 2014)

just seen this thread [was on holiday], and as above, bad people. I ordered a couple of wheels from them and think I only got them eventually because I had to threaten them with legal proceedings, I even found out where they operate from and if it wasn't so far away I was going to pay them a visit. Their premises / shop don't actually exist as far as I could find out, it is just a shipping / packing address. Fixed Gear Frenzy needs reporting to whoever deals with these things. If I am ever down that way though.....


----------

